# Amp meter JD 212



## ralph241 (Apr 5, 2012)

Bought a new amp meter for my 212 but when I took the old one out there was nothing connected to it. Is it just for show? Haha. Any help would be great. I'm new to this.


----------



## boxco49 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi I have a Kubota B7800 tractor and love it.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Have you owned the tractor since new?


----------



## ralph241 (Apr 5, 2012)

ftorleans1 said:


> Have you owned the tractor since new?


No. Just recently bought it. Found a red wire looping thru under the meter. I'm thinking one side goes in. And one side goes out??


----------

